# Sewer/Dungeon Facade Wall Panels



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Made a good big of progress on the wall panels which will serve as a facade in front of our garage. The large opening leads into an internal room in the garage. The other smaller opening is still in the deciding stages. Since the walls depict a sewer like setting, I'm considering making it a small alcove with a faux ladder leading down into darkness and perhaps something climbing out. If I do go that route it would just beg to have a bottomless pit add-on next year or so.

The material I bought last year for the surface of the walls sucks ass though. Took an entire gallon of paint to base coat 4 4×8 panels because it kept soaking up the paint. And doing a running wash was difficult at best because the watered down paint kept going in the pores and drifting to one side instead of downward.



















The rusted pipes on the other hand are coming out really well. I just need to paint the connectors and mount them to the walls.










Should get these wrapped up this week (fingers crossed).


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I am doing a sewer this year as well. What are you using for the base coat for the pipes (I'm assuming that they are PVC)?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yup, 2" PVC. I started with a base coat of Krylon Latex Spray Brown. Probably should have went with just the regular Krylon though and not the Latex - but its what I had on hand. I spot misted it with a dark orange, then another spot layer of some cheap quick dry black. Topped that off with a mist faux rust spray (a little pricey but I like the realistic texture it adds. and since I spot mist, a little goes a long way).


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks. I am going to have one pipe dripping water into a crack in a pipe just below it. That way, I can have water dripping, but not get the floor wet. Painting them just right will be a challenge.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The pipes and clamps are assembled and rusted up. They just need to be attached to the walls and it's good to go. Think I'm gonna need to buy some screws for the clamps though, don't think I have the right size on hand. Can't wait to finish these panels up. They've been fun but I still have 100 million other things to get done.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

looks sweet!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks awesome Brent. The only thing that could make those walls anymore realistic is a sewer smell. Ummm...you aren't actually going to add the smell, are you?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Got the pipes mounted to the walls today and added some rust just beneath them on the wall surface.










@Vic: I actually was considering using scented fog. But might be a bad idea in the case of sewers, especially considering the large opening leads to the lab where they have to go to get their treats.


----------

